# CAROB



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Howdy, I am in the middle of melting carob and making little love heart shaped carob treats for Milly's little lover...haha. Anyway I would just lilke to double and triple check that dogs CAN eat it right? Its unsweetened carob cooking bits. I am just a touch paranoid about making other peoples dogs ill. Thanks


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes dogs can eat carob - you can also melt sugarless yogurt drops that are even healthier . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh good thankyou. Hmm I didnt think of yoghurt drops...nice thanks Sarah :thumbsup:


----------

